# USDA Acre Counting



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Jerry Gulke with some thoughts on this years crop acre counting by the USDA.

Regards, Mike

http://www.agweb.com/article/usda_flunks_its_acre-counting_test_NAA_Boyce_Thompson/


----------



## panhandle9400 (Jan 17, 2010)

You cannot trust the usda or any other department of the US government , they will lie, mislead just as their head liar does. The usda sucks like the the rest of the government does, bunch of over paid worthless corrupt trash. I know this is haytalk but I cannot help myself from saying what is the TRUTH...........................usda has been padding the numbers for years and every time they come out with a crop report it cost me money...................


----------

